# suggestion about the PSU and Cabinet



## sujeet2555 (Feb 17, 2016)

i am gonna buy GTX970 or R9 380 . i was gonna buy Antex GX505 SC /GX300 with seasonic s12ii-620 w PSU .is the combo good ? how does seasonic provide their warranty. do i have to send it with courier.also my motherboard support crossfire ? does PSU will be enough if i go for amd card in crossfire (maybe in future)?


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 17, 2016)

I want to sell a 6 months old Antec gx900 if you are interested. Pretty much new with 3 extra led fans , LED Strips and a top mounted 220v exhaust fan 120mm. Supercooled.
PS : Buy the GTX970 and for PSU Seasonic will suffice.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 17, 2016)

why do you want to sell it and what is price you want to sell ?

also i would have just bought the gx505 if not for transaction failure.

and please reply soon .


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 18, 2016)

sujeet2555 said:


> why do you want to sell it and what is price you want to sell ?
> 
> also i would have just bought the gx505 if not for transaction failure.
> 
> and please reply soon .



Reason for sale : Upgrade to a High-End Chassis [ Going for WC Loop and OC Setup ].
Expected price : Around 4,000INR- [ New one costs ~4.5-5k and the additional fans worth 1500 INR ]. Everything's pretty new.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 18, 2016)

sorry mate but gx900 is not my type .it looks weird ,don't like the military style.


----------

